# Choosing small pet?



## Chrono (Mar 1, 2016)

I am not sure what pet would be best for me to get. I have read that most of these pets are better as two (excluding Syrian hamsters). I am looking to get 1 rabbit, 1 Syrian hamster, 2 dwarf hamsters, 2 gerbils, 2 guinea pigs or 2 chinchillas. I have a few questions that will help me choose. 

1. What is the recommended cage size for these pets? 
2. Are they all Nocturnal? Which sleep more at night? 
3. How often do you need to clean the cage for each pet? 
4. Which pets could you leave for 2-3 days alone if needed? 
5. Friendliest to least friendly of those pets? 

Thank you!


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Chrono said:


> I am not sure what pet would be best for me to get. I have read that most of these pets are better as two (excluding Syrian hamsters). I am looking to get 1 rabbit, 1 Syrian hamster, 2 dwarf hamsters, 2 gerbils, 2 guinea pigs or 2 chinchillas. I have a few questions that will help me choose.
> 
> 1. What is the recommended cage size for these pets?
> 2. Are they all Nocturnal? Which sleep more at night?
> ...


I have had Syrian hamsters and gerbils. I haven't had any of others so will only answer for those I've had, hope it helps.

OK. First Syrian hamster:

1. Aim for a minimum of 24 inches by 12 inches, and at least 12 inches tall. However bigger the better, so go as big as you can. 
2. Syrians are nocturnal.
3. Once a week for a big clean, I did spot cleans when needed.
4. Not sure. You probably could, just make sure he/she has fresh water the day you leave and plenty of food. 
5. All my hamsters were friendly, some more so then others, I never got bitten.

Gerbils:

1. I have this cage: http://www.zooplus.co.uk/shop/small_pets/hutches_cages/gerbils_cages/189556 for my gerbils and there is plenty of room for them. Not sure how small you could go that is still good.
2. Gerbils are awake for a while, then have a sleep, etc etc day and night.They are more active at dawn and dusk.
3. I clean the cage once a fortnight.
4. You could leave them for a couple of days. Again just make sure they have fresh water and plenty of food.
5. I have never been bitten but they are very fast and I think prefer to not be handled too much.


----------



## Chrono (Mar 1, 2016)

Thank you!
I have narrowed it down and I will probably get a syrian hamster or a couple dwarf hamsters. Do you have any tips on buying them?
Should I buy them from a pet store? Find a breeder?
How old should they be?
What traits should I be looking for, for a healthy and friendly hamster?


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Chrono said:


> Thank you!
> I have narrowed it down and I will probably get a syrian hamster or a couple dwarf hamsters. Do you have any tips on buying them?
> Should I buy them from a pet store? Find a breeder?
> How old should they be?
> What traits should I be looking for, for a healthy and friendly hamster?


Hamsters offered for sale should not be less than 5 weeks of age and males and females should be kept in separate cages to avoid buying a pregnant female. If the seller cannot guarantee the sex of any hamster then it is best to look elsewhere.

First check that the cage is clean and not overcrowded, that any droppings in the cage look firm and not runny, and that the hamsters have access to food and water.

Next look at all the hamsters in the cage to see that they all look healthy and are lively when awake as if one hamster appears ill there is a chance that others in the cage may also be ill or are at risk of becoming ill as some illnesses may not display symptoms for a few days after infection. Look out for sneezing, excessive scratching, dirty coats or lethargy as any of these could indicate health problems.

If there is no cause for concern after an initial inspection of the cage and hamsters, then ask to hold any hamster that you are thinking of choosing and go through the checklist below.


The body should be firm and neither fat nor skinny. There should be no signs of bites, injuries or swellings.
The coat should be clean with no matting or bald patches. Check underneath the hamster also.
There should be no wetness or soiling around the bottom which could indicate diarrohea or wet tail.
The eyes should be bright, not runny, sticky or cloudy.
The ears should not show any signs of scabs or flakiness.
The nose should not show any signs of discharge.
The hamster should be alert and inquisitive when awake, not lethargic.
The teeth should not be excessively long or broken.
The hamster should not show any signs of pain, difficulty in breathing or aggression.
Take your time over choosing a hamster and ensuring that it is healthy and has a good temperament. Don't be rushed by the seller into making a decision.

Copied from http://www.hamsters.co.uk/selecting_hamster.asp

The best option would be a breeder, however if, like me, you have no hamster breeders in your area, a pet shop is fine, look for a small family run place that breeds the hamsters themselves if you can, otherwise look around the pet shops and take your time. Watch the hamsters and make sure the cages are clean etc.

Good luck. Be nice to know what breed you go for if your happy to come back


----------

